# Je m'en fous /il s'en fout / il se fout de, etc.(s'en foutre)



## araceli

Bonjour à tous,
Comment on traduit ça?
*Cupidon s'en fout*
C'est une chanson de G. Brassens.
Voulez-vous corriger mes erreurs? Merci


----------



## valerie

Peut-être: Cupidon pasa

Comment on traduit ça? je dirais plutôt "comment ça se traduit?"


----------



## araceli

Merci Valerie mais..., après que j'ai poussé ma question ici j'ai trouvé, dans un dictionnaire de argot:
foutre (s'en) moquer (s'en); indifférence
       CUPIDON S'EN FOUT
Pour changer en amour notre amourette
Ils s'en serait pas fallu de beaucoup
Mais, ce jour-là, Vénus était distraite
Il est des jours où Cupidon s'en fout
**** Règle 17
......................
Ahora escribo en castellano porque sé muy poco.
El sentido de la canción es que Cupido les falla, se burla de ellos.
Todos los días traduzco una canción como ejercicio.

Muchas gracias


----------



## araceli

Est-ce que c'est d'argot?
Merci


----------



## valerie

Oui, il vaut mieux que tu ne le dises pas à ton prof.


----------



## araceli

valerie said:
			
		

> Oui, il vaut mieux que tu ne le dises pas à ton prof.



Mon prof....c'est l'Internet, quoi!


----------



## valerie

araceli said:
			
		

> Est-ce que c'est d'argot?
> Merci



Plutôt: Est-ce que c'est de l'argot


----------



## araceli

Je vous remercie par m'aider, Valerie


----------



## mddb

valerie said:
			
		

> Peut-être: Cupidon pasa


Salut, hola !

"Pasar" me semble bien reflêter le sens de "s'en foutre" (indifférence) et le fait que c'est un expression argotique.

Mais pour ce qui est de Cupidon, en espagnol le pauvre perd son "n", c'est "Cupido" 

¡ nos vemos !


----------



## crjokes

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! que significa eso? ESTA LOCO POR MI?

GRACIAS


----------



## mariange

Creo que no. El sentido es más bien "*pasa de mi*" "*no me hace caso*". Está loco por mí" sería Il est fou de moi.


----------



## mickaël

No. 

Puede significar, *me está tomando el pelo* o *no se preocupa de mi*, siguiente el contexto.

Saludos


PD : Es "Il se fout de moi."


----------



## crjokes

muchaaaaaaaaaas gracias


----------



## jorgerivera

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
bonjour, je me demandait, qu'est -ce que veut dire cette phrase et je serai content si tu m'en peu répondre, on s'en fou. en espagnol, merci à vous.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorgerivera:

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Acabo de unir tu pregunta a un hilo que ya teníamos empezado con esta expresión:

On s'en fout : Nos da igual, no nos importa.

En España diríamos, por ejemplo: Pasamos
El verbo "foutre" no es de los más elegantes. Hay una variante algo más cuidada, que  es: On s'en fiche. (verbo: ficher)

On = nous.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MChal

"On s'en fout" es un poco vulgar por lo que no se puede traducir con "no nos importa", (en francés sería : "cela ne nous importe pas") hay que escoger una expresión igual de fuerte y coloquial. Por ejemplo, en México sería : "Nos vale .." en Colombia "No nos importa un carajo"


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit :

Nosotros diriamos _cupido/él no me para (bolas*) 
_il s'en fout_ : él no le para (bolas*)
_on s'en fout_ : no le paramos (bolas*)

* implicito
_


----------



## Fargok

"S'en foutre" es una expresión que se usa para decir que algo no le importa a alguien. En España dicen "pasar de", pero me parece que a nivel de registro, no le hace justicia. Me explico: el verbo foutre tiene un significado fuerte, incluso grosero (algo así como follar)... Yo soy mexicano y tenemos una expresión igualmente fuerte y con el mismo significado: "¡Me vale madres!" = "Je m'en fous !"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El verbo "foutre", si bien fue muy vulgar, hace rato que ya no es más que coloquial y poco elegante. Pero no es para echarse las manos a la cabeza, ni mucho menos. Hasta mis padres lo dicen de forma natural (83 y 81 años, respectivamente), sobre todo en esta expresión de "s'en foutre".

Ya suena casi igual (no del todo, pero la diferencia no es grande) : je m'en fiche / je m'en fous. No era así cuando yo era una niña, pero ya veis, el idioma evoluciona...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Thieum McCloud

Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy, _je m'en fous_ casi ha suplantado a _je m'en fiche_ que suena hoy o un poco forzado, como si no quisiéramos utilizar un registro coloquial y moderno, o como si el problema no tuviera ninguna importancia. No sé si me explica bien, pero por ejemplo no me parece posible decir _je m'en fiche_ cuando me pongo furioso, es como si me contuviera a todo coste. Sin embargo es muy natural decirlo a un amigo sin parecer maleducado:
- Tu veux une chaise ou un tabouret pour t'asseoir ?
- N'importe, je m'en fous

Su empleo es más amplio y el sentido depende mucho de la acentuación (por ejemplo "mais je m'en FOUS de toutes tes histoires !!")
Si quisiéramos añadir fuerza a _je m'en fous_, diríamos _je n'en ai rien à foutre_. La variante (muy) grosera es _je m'en branle_.


----------



## VaGuete

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Hola buenas

Tengo dudas sobre la traducción exacta de esta frase:

Je me fous pas mal de savoir pourquoi les flics te courent aux fesses.

Supongo que quiere decir que tiene muchas ganas de saber porqué la policía le sigue, pero me gustaría una traducción más precisa.

Gracias


----------



## jprr

Hola, bienvenid@ al foro.


VaGuete said:


> ...
> Je me fous pas mal de savoir pourquoi les flics te courent aux fesses.
> 
> Supongo que quiere decir* que tiene muchas ganas de saber porqué la policía le sigue*, pero me gustaría una traducción más precisa.


NO... no tiene ganas, todo lo contrario*, *le da igual*

ni le interesa* - le importa un pepino/bledo/.... carajo


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonjour,

Me ha surgido una duda con la expresión "Elle s´en fout". Si quiero utilizar más complementos en la oración ( preposición de), ¿ya no se utilizaría el pronombre "en"? Por ejemplo:

Elle s´en fout du regard des autres
Elle se fout du regar des autres

Creo que lo he visto de las dos maneras, pero no sé cuál sería la correcta.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

A este nivel de lengua, todo es correcto y nada lo es...Estamos en una expresión oral de enfado por lo que la redundancia es algo que se escucha. Con coma sirve para enfatizar, para precisar.

lo de siempre: sin contexto no se puede contestar.


----------



## Pohana

Mariquilla81 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Me ha surgido una duda con la expresión "Elle s´en fout". Si quiero utilizar más complementos en la oración ( preposición de), ¿ya no se utilizaría el pronombre "en"? Por ejemplo:
> 
> Elle s´en fout du regard des autres  non (en théorie)
> Elle se fout du regar*d* des autres   oui
> ....



Le pronom _*en*_ représente le complément, en théorie certainement, on l'applique pas toujours...

- du regard des autres ? elle s'*en* fout !


----------

